# 22 years ago today...



## better than before (Aug 3, 2011)

Most of you know my H, Sigma. 22 years ago today, we had our first blind date. It was a night I will never forget. We have shared so much joy and some pain, but we have gotten through his EA together. We have an even stronger bond now. He is on TAM every morning, so I wanted him to see this post. I sometimes get jealous of all the time he spends on this forum, but I know he has helped so many people. He is the best person I could ask for to spend my life with; he is my best friend. We can truly share anything now which is amazing. I know we still have to work on us everyday, but the experience of his A has given us back to each other. Thanks to all of you on TAM for supporting him when he was hurting and confused. Happy 22 years Sigma; I hope you always know how loved you are!!!  I hope you continue to help others here too.


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

Thanks baby! Happy 22 to you also. I love you!! You're the best.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Love the title!

Congrats on your anniversary and it's nice to hear stories like yours.


Now tell us something really embarrassing about sigma that we can tease him with relentlessly


----------



## river rat (Jan 20, 2012)

Happy anniversary! Your statement that "we have to work on us every day" is so true. Failure to realize this is the reason many, if not most, of us are on this site. From one long-term survivor to another, I wish you peace.


----------



## better than before (Aug 3, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> Love the title!
> 
> Great minds think alike. Didn't realize I had title jacked you until I saw your post.
> 
> ...


There are a few... one stands out above the rest. How much do you love me Sigma? I hope you'll forgive the telling of this one 

A few weekends after D-Day we were out with friends for a beach day and dinner cruise. I was starting to process it all( the A), but I had no idea how much of an emotional wreck he was. He is a great boat captain; been driving boats by himself since before he could drive a car. He never had any patience for all of us that are less skilled in boat handling. This story and the A have turned him into such a different person. He knows we all can get our heads up our A... Anyway, my perfectly skilled captain was at the wheel; it was dark, and CRASH!!! What did we hit in the new family owned boat?? That would be a very large blinking channel marker!! A bad night for him It was not just hit, but gone!!

He was VERY shaken that night. It was good for me in lots of ways. When we got home, he hugged me and told me that I was all he needed and wanted when things got scary. Also, like I said he was not very tolerant when I got stupid. So when I get stupid now and call and tell him I wrecked the car (happened last week);he smiles and says, "I hit a f.... channel marker, and we laugh together or cry".

I have learned that even though I was hurting, he was in his own world of pain that was a different hell.

So, that is the story.... be gentle VERY FEW people know this story! Love you baby, I promiss.


----------



## better than before (Aug 3, 2011)

river rat said:


> Happy anniversary! Your statement that "we have to work on us every day" is so true. Failure to realize this is the reason many, if not most, of us are on this site. From one long-term survivor to another, I wish you peace.


Thanks so much. It was a wake up call that we didn't even realize we needed. We are dating again after 22 years- love this!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

well the boat story is okay but I was referring things like he smells his finger after scratching belly button


----------



## better than before (Aug 3, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> well the boat story is okay but I was referring things like he smells his finger after scratching belly button


Those stay between us He is perfect in every single way...You have to love the "sexy habits".


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

better than before said:


> Those stay between us He is perfect in every single way...You have to love the "sexy habits".


siggie doesn't deserve you, my wife would have thrown me to the wolves


----------



## better than before (Aug 3, 2011)

sigma1299 said:


> Thanks baby! Happy 22 to you also. I love you!! You're the best.



Love you! I am glad you are using what happened with the A to help others cope; sorry I tease about your TAM addiction- keep it up.


----------



## better than before (Aug 3, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> siggie doesn't deserve you, my wife would have thrown me to the wolves


Thanks! He is truly a great H and my best friend; have to protect him

I have told him that as much as all that is true, I won't be made a fool. Once, he was forgiven....again, it would be the wolves

Love you Sigma, mean it!!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

alright alright

go get a room


----------



## better than before (Aug 3, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> alright alright
> 
> go get a room


:iagree:

I do (on a serious note) want to thank you for all your posts; helps to know people can survive infidelity and they can be stronger. I am also smarter which I needed to be- was way to naive before.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Sigma is one of my idols.

I'm happy you two are doing well. Its nice to hear a happy ending once in a while.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

better than before said:


> :iagree:
> 
> I do (on a serious note) want to thank you for all your posts; helps to know people can survive infidelity and they can be stronger. I am also smarter which I needed to be- was way to naive before.



(blush)


----------



## lovemylife26 (Mar 21, 2012)

aww I like reading stories like this and it gives me hope.
Some days I want to tell MH to go on this board and then again I want to keep this board to myself lol.


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> well the boat story is okay but I was referring things like he smells his finger after scratching belly button


I don't have a belly button...


----------



## better than before (Aug 3, 2011)

He does wear the same outfit to work every Monday - hate to say I didn't notice until he told me. Have to say you guys are giving him the big head today!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

When do I get to post embarrassing stuff about btb??


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

sigma1299 said:


> I don't have a belly button...


Sig are you Adam?


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> well the boat story is okay but I was referring things like he smells his finger after scratching belly button


He could have been scratching another body cavity...stinky pinky?


----------



## river rat (Jan 20, 2012)

sigma1299 said:


> I don't have a belly button...


 I think that makes you a vampire.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

sigma1299 said:


> When do I get to post embarrassing stuff about btb??


Who's stopping you?


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

river rat said:


> I think that makes you a vampire.


If you knew what I did for a living you'd really think that - and no I'm not a lawyer. 

I had to have my belly button removed after a tragic piercing accident... :scratchhead:


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> Who's stopping you?


This is not my first day being married and one thing I'm not is a dummy.

Besides - she's perfect!!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

excuse me while I go puke from the sentimentality


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

Glad we could make you smile!!

Don't get any on your shell.


----------



## better than before (Aug 3, 2011)

Vampire, huh??? Don't know if I am
into that...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

better than before said:


> Vampire, huh??? Don't know if I am
> into that...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Guess you're not a teenaged girl


----------



## better than before (Aug 3, 2011)

No, haven't seen those days in awhile... Don't need to spread the word about Sigma's secret life or I may be writing- Dear TAM...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Beowulf (Dec 7, 2011)

btb,

I want you to know that even though Morrigan's affair was 20 years ago Sigma has been able to express things to me that has helped me to understand her better and what she was going though all those years ago. He is truly a gem and you are as well for allowing him to love you like he does. Thank you for generously allowing him time here on TAM to post. He has helped so many people and continues to provide insight and compassion every day.

Bless you both.


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

Thank you Beo. You and Morrigan provide an example to all of us that a couple can overcome infidelity and go on to have a happy loving relationship for years and years.


----------



## better than before (Aug 3, 2011)

Yes, thanks Beowulf for your kind words! Everyone here needs to hear the positive stories and know they can make it. We actually had another couple tease us at dinner and say that we must be married to other people because we were holding hands. We just smiled...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

